# Suns waive Michael Beasley



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:wave: ‏

@Gambo620 1m



> Suns have officially waived Michael Beasley
> 
> Gambo620 2m
> 
> The waiving of Beasley is pursuant to a buy out agreement


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jesus.. ****ing Beasley is just flat out toxic at this point


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

roux said:


> Jesus.. ****ing Beasley is just flat out toxic at this point


The Bucks are looking a little shaky at small forward, no?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

roux might disown them if they went there lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Pistons. Book it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not so sure anyone will touch him now.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

He is about to be out of the league. I dont see any athleticism that made him a top draft prospect out of college. I didnt really see where it went in any of his other stops, and him playing here verified that. 

Part of me wonders if we could have used his attitude to lose even more this season?  Meh.. Better to not let him have any influence on anyone else in the locker room.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogg said:


> The Bucks are looking a little shaky at small forward, no?


Sadly Ill take our Caron Butler/Carlos Delfino combo over Beasley all day every day


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sad to see the kid with so much talent basically be out of the league because he couldn't keep his shit straight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PHX gave him a situation that was pretty much as close to perfect as possible for a guy with his flaws. They were willing to let him go out there and chuck his ass off, the Dude really blew a great opportunity to salvage his career. I honestly think is must be mentally handicapped in the clinical sense. No one is this stupid without their being something seriously wrong with them.


----------

